# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Ben ik zwanger?

## Twijfelende

hallo ik had myn verhaal al vertelt en had al een reactie daarvan.. ik had nog een vraagje het is nu 6 dagen geleden dat ik het had gedaan met me vriendje en we deden het toen zonder condoom maar hy ging er net uit voor het kwam dus het is twijfelend mr ik wou graag een test doen kan dat nu al ? want ik moet pas over 3 week weer ongesteld worden maar ik wil het al nu weten kan dat nu ? of moet ik wachten totdat ik ongesteld moet worden ? :Confused:  :Frown:

----------


## lempinimi

> hallo ik had myn verhaal al vertelt en had al een reactie daarvan.. ik had nog een vraagje het is nu 6 dagen geleden dat ik het had gedaan met me vriendje en we deden het toen zonder condoom maar hy ging er net uit voor het kwam dus het is twijfelend mr ik wou graag een test doen kan dat nu al ? want ik moet pas over 3 week weer ongesteld worden maar ik wil het al nu weten kan dat nu ? of moet ik wachten totdat ik ongesteld moet worden ?


Een zwangerschapstest ku je doen vanaf de dag dat je ongesteld zou moeten worden, in jouw geval betekend dat dus nog 3 weken wachten.

----------


## Riekepiek

Ennuh: als je vriend net voordat hij klaarkomt zijn penis eruit haalt wil dat nog niet zeggen dat hij niet in jouw sperma heeft achtergelaten. Er komt altijd voorvocht vrij wat ook actief sperma bevat. Dus 'voor het zingen de kerk uit' is niet betrouwbaar. 

succes!

----------

